# Transformation journal - fatboy to not so fat.



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

My goal for the year was to try and return to strongman after an injury plagued 2014 but after nearly 5 months back at it iv managed to pick up a back injury which is causing a few issues which has more or less made the decision for me to stop strongman.

Iv spent the best part of a week complaining and feeling sorry for myself but decided i need a new goal and direction with my training so iv decided to actually try and get in shape and see if theres any sort of definition under this 22 stone fatty.

Current stats:

Age - 29

Height - 6ft 4

Weight - 22 stone (weighed this morning)

Bodyfat - not got a clue but id say 25%+

Diet is going to be a bit of a learning curve iv never had one before lol iv been reading through the stickys and online but its all trial and error at the minute but i do know i dont want to do any sort of drastic cut just nice and steady over time.

Ill upload progress pics as i go.










Taken today BW exactly 22 stone.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Time to get shredded, get fake tanned up, pair of budgie smugglers and strut yourself on stage mate! Hahaha!

What's your diet like now?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Time to get shredded, get fake tanned up, pair of budgie smugglers and strut yourself on stage mate! Hahaha!
> 
> What's your diet like now?


Lol not quite to that extent mate i just want to feel healthy and be able to run around with the kids without struggling.

And maybe next year if all is well and injuries are all good i could start the strongman again but at the minute and being this banged up its a long way off.

I will also be going to the docs this Friday about my back and the pins and needles in my hands and feet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good luck mate


Cheers mate going to need it lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate going to need it lol.


You'll be ok when you get in the swing of things mate


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck with the new direction mate.

you will be back at strongman , just take your time and enjoy the switch of training, I know I am.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Good luck with the new direction mate.
> 
> you will be back at strongman , just take your time and enjoy the switch of training, I know I am.


Cheers mate think i pushed it a bit to hard to soon and now im paying the price for it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 27.04.2015

REST & RECOVERY

Was going to attempt the gym tonight but after a long day my back is in bits which is causing havoc with my hands and feet again so going to take a few pain killers and have a hot bath and do some stretching.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate think i pushed it a bit to hard to soon and now im paying the price for it.


ye I did notice a big jump in weights.

just drop back to where you was and carry on.

im fighting the urge to go heavy, im feeling so powerful but few niggles creeping back in, get this week done then few days off and then a week or 2 deload, just bw stuff and light weights at 50% then start another little 3 week cycle


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah deadlifting is off the cards but i think i can manage squatting just not with anything to heavy.

Got the docs on Friday so thats the next step on the road to recovery.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I'm in big fella....I had done the same going to heavy to quick after returning from a broken leg and dislocated ankle. I actually gave myself an umbilical hernia when leg pressing to heavy upon my return! Ive took my time this time around allowing to rebuild my core strength. The weight's starting to creep back up now.
> 
> Best of luck :thumbup1:


Cheers mate.

Its no fun trying to come back from injury just to cause another one. Did you have to have surgery for your hernia ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

WEDNESDAY - 29.04.2015

SHOULDERS

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

15kg x 20

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

FACE PULLS

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

CARDIO

Crosstrainer x 20 minutes

Most of the session was done seated as i was struggling a little with my back. Hopefully once injuries start to clear up i can add more in.

Weighed myself and im currently sitting at 21st 2lbs not to bad when i was 22 stone on sunday.

That has got to be the first time i have done any sort of cardio in years and it showed lol but hopefully it will pick up quite quick.


----------



## Hoskins12 (Apr 26, 2015)

goodluck


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hoskins12 said:


> goodluck


Cheers mate very much appreciated.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck mate! Doesn't take long at all to make improvements fitness wise. Just stick at it!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

sen said:


> Good luck mate! Doesn't take long at all to make improvements fitness wise. Just stick at it!


Cheers mate, its a very different challenge than im used to but im looking forward to see how far i can go buti will say im not sure i like the cardio lol i think my heart may have stopped 2 maybe 3 times.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha can't wait to see you on the cross trainer lol

What's your diet like mate? Fcuk cardio for losing weight lol


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

nice drop in body weight, should keep coming off easy for a while.

im enjoying the cardio meself haha


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> nice drop in body weight, should keep coming off easy for a while.
> 
> im enjoying the cardio meself haha


Lol your a sick sick man enjoying cardio i thought i was going to die.

The weight comes off quite quick and usually stops at just under 20 stone so im intrigued to see were it will stop and level off if i can get in relatively decent shape.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haha can't wait to see you on the cross trainer lol
> 
> What's your diet like mate? Fcuk cardio for losing weight lol


Lmao its not a pretty site mate i cant tell if its me breathing out of my ass or the cross trainer crying.

As for diet all iv done is cut out the junk food/ sweets etc and reduced what im earing.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

THURSDAY - 30.04.2015

LEGS

LEG PRESS

200kg x 15

200Kg x 15

200Kg x 15

200Kg x 15

200Kg x 15

200Kg x 15

LEG EXTENSIONS

40kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

LEG CURLS

40kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

40Kg x 15

CALF RAISES

30kg x 15

30Kg x 15

30Kg x 15

30Kg x 15

30Kg x 15

30Kg x 15

30Kg x 15

-----SUPER SET WITH-----

STANDING CALF RAISES (BW = 19ST 2LBS)

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15

My back is still not ready to have weight push through it just yet but hopefully once its on the mend i can go back to squatting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SATURDAY - 02.05.2015

CHEST

INCLINE CHEST PRESS

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

CABLE FLYES

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

Had to stop there my hand was hurting from dislocating my thumb last night so its still a bit tender doing any pressing.

BW is sitting at 21st 3lbs today so not to bad.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SUNDAY - 26.04.2015

BW = 22st










SUNDAY - 03.04.2015

BW = 21st 3lbs










Training has been a bit difficult this week because of work and my current injuries and diet is still a work in process. I feel slimmer but i also feel a bit flat especially around my chest and shoulders.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Great stuff! This is going to be a beastly transformation! :thumbup1:

Good progress so far. Keep it up!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for this mate, best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Great stuff! This is going to be a beastly transformation! :thumbup1:
> 
> Good progress so far. Keep it up!


Thank you im intrigued to see how much i weigh at a leaner bodyweight


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> In for this mate, best of luck :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lmao its not a pretty site mate i cant tell if its me breathing out of my ass or the cross trainer crying.
> 
> As for diet all iv done is cut out the junk food/ sweets etc and reduced what im earing.


Fair play mate, post up roughly what your eating, diet dictates everything, you don't wanna lose any muscle whilst dropping weight.

Talking of dropping weight I've lost almost over a stone! Been ill as fcuk these last few days constantly being sick and not being able to eat a thing, it's been viscous mate! Can't wait to get back in the gym!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Fair play mate, post up roughly what your eating, diet dictates everything, you don't wanna lose any muscle whilst dropping weight.
> 
> Talking of dropping weight I've lost almost over a stone! Been ill as fcuk these last few days constantly being sick and not being able to eat a thing, it's been viscous mate! Can't wait to get back in the gym!


Today so far iv eaten

Breakfast:

Protein shake

4 x Wheatabix

Lunch:

Pasta with chicken

About to have something now as iv been out with the kids all afternoon then ill have somwthing about 8 or 9 tonight.

Theres something going round at the minute my lass was ill lazt week and my little boy has been ill aswell this week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 04.05.2015

BACK

HIGH TO LOW PULL DOWNS

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWNS

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

WIDE GRIP SEATED ROWS

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

CARDIO

Crosstrainer x 20 minutes (2 mins forward x 2 mins backwards)

Had to use lifting straps for my left hand as im still having difficulty gripping but hopefully in a couple weeks it shouldnt be to much of an issue.

Another 20 minutes cardio and even though the pace killed me i really enjoyed it. Aiming to do this at the end of most sessions with the exception of leg day.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 05.05.2015

SHOULDERS

BTN SEATED PRESS (SMITH MACHINE)

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

-----Super set with-----

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

-----Super set with-----

DUMBELL FRONT RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

-----Super set with-----

DUMBELL SHRUGS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

CARDIO

Cross trainer x 20 minutes ( 2 mins forward, 2 mins backwards)

I strapped up my hand and thumb today to make it a bit more bearable having weight push through it.

My shoulders were fried after this and again the cardio felt good.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

WEDNESDAY - 06.05.2015

REST & RECOVERY

Its been a long day at work which has started to cause pain in my hand and back so going to foam roll and stretch my back and ice my hand hopefully going to try and squat tomorrow but it wont be heavy more volume based.

Diet is going well im feeling slimmer around my stomach but i can already tell this is going to be the stubborn area lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FRIDAY - 08.05.2015

LEGS

SQUAT

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

FRONT SQUAT

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

LEG PRESS

200kg x 25

200kg x 25

200kg x 25

200kg x 25

LEG EXTENSIONS

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

LEG CURLS

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

CALVE RAISES

30kg x 25

30kg x 25

30kg x 25

-----Super Set With-----

BODYWEIGHT CALVE RAISES (BW = 20st 12lbs)

BW x 25

BW x 25

BW x 25

My legs are absolutely done in now im dreading the stairs tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SUNDAY - 26.04.2015

Starting weight - 22 stone










SUNDAY - 03.05.2015

Body weight - 21 stone










FRIDAY - 08.05.2015

Body weight - 20st 12lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> SUNDAY - 26.04.2015
> 
> Starting weight - 22 stone
> 
> ...


Doing well mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Doing well mate


Cheers mate om actually enjoying seeing the small changes.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate om actually enjoying seeing the small changes.


Yeah it's good when you can see what you're doing is working. What weight are you looking to get to roughly?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's good when you can see what you're doing is working. What weight are you looking to get to roughly?


Im not aiming for a certain weight just looking to get lean really.

Im tracjing my weight because im intrigued to see how heavy i will be when im lean, iv always been heavy id be surprised if i dropped below 18 stone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im not aiming for a certain weight just looking to get lean really.
> 
> Im tracjing my weight because im intrigued to see how heavy i will be when im lean, iv always been heavy id be surprised if i dropped below 18 stone.


I reckon you'll end up under 18 stone if you wanna be lean


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Great work so far, buddy. Dropping off nicely. :thumbup1:

I'd say you're definitely going sub 18st. All depends on your definition of lean though and obviously what you're happy with.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I reckon you'll end up under 18 stone if you wanna be lean


Lol last time i was under 18 stone i was 17.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Great work so far, buddy. Dropping off nicely. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'd say you're definitely going sub 18st. All depends on your definition of lean though and obviously what you're happy with.


Cheers mate.

I dont know yet lol id be happy just to be able to see abs iv never had that before but then once that happens it my change and might want to push for more.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol last time i was under 18 stone i was 17.


Lol. It's surprising how much smaller you get when you get lean


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SATURDAY - 09.05.2015

CHEST & BI'S

INCLINE PRESS (SMITH MACHINE)

40kg x 20

45kg x 18

50kg x 16

55kg x 14

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

40kg x 20

PEC DECK

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20st 12lbs)

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

DUMBELL CURLS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

15kg x 15

15kg x 15

15kg x 15

CROSS BODY DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS

15kg x 15

15kg x 15

15kg x 15

CARDIO

Stepper x 5 minutes

Cross trainer x 10 minutes.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice work bud, some reps in there!!!!!

PUMPED lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Nice work bud, some reps in there!!!!!
> 
> PUMPED lol


lol cheers mate my legs are absolutely hanging today from yesterdays session the stairs are not fun at all lol


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> FRIDAY - 08.05.2015
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


KIN BRUTAL THAT!!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 11.05.2015

SHOULDERS

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (Weight each hand)

17.5kg x 20

20kg x 18

22.5kg x 16

25kg x 14

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 10

-----Super set with-----

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

SEATED BTN PRESS (Smith machine)

20kg x 20

25kg x 18

30kg x 16

35kg x 14

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

BENT OVER FLYES

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

-----Super set with-----

DUMBELL SHRUGS

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

CARDIO

Cross trainer x 20 minutes.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 18.05.2015

SHOULDERS

SEATED BTN SMITH MACHINE PRESS

20kg x 20

30kg x 18

35kg x 16

40kg x 14

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS

17.5kg x 20

17.5kg x 18

20kg x 16

20kg x 14

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 10

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

-----Super Set With-----

DUMBELL FRONT RAISES

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

-----Super Set With-----

BENT OVER DUMBELL FLYES.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

SHRUGS

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

CARDIO

Cross trainer x 10 minutes

Stepper x 10 minutes.

Had a week off so was looking forward to getting back in this week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 19.05.2015

LEGS

SQUAT

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

LEG PRESS

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

CALVE RAISES

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Had a very long day at work and feeling a bit sluggish today so kept it to a minimum


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hate 20 rep squats lol bet it's a shock to your system from strongman training?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Hate 20 rep squats lol bet it's a shock to your system from strongman training?


Lol its a hell of a shock but sticking with it for the next 2-3 months slowly adding weight each week my back is getting better having weight press down on it again.

At the end of the 3 months ill slowly start strength training again before getting back in to the strongman.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol its a hell of a shock but sticking with it for the next 2-3 months slowly adding weight each week my back is getting better having weight press down on it again.
> 
> At the end of the 3 months ill slowly start strength training again before getting back in to the strongman.


Fair play mate, Deffo not going for suffolks strongest man in July then?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Fair play mate, Deffo not going for suffolks strongest man in July then?


No mate sticking with my recovery then ill be back fitter and stronger


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> No mate sticking with my recovery then ill be back fitter and stronger


Sensible mate, you seen all the photos of the HOG lads at bodypower? Dan and John put a load up on fb, look good! Ryan came 1st lol 300kg yoke in 7 seconds! He flew with it lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Sensible mate, you seen all the photos of the HOG lads at bodypower? Dan and John put a load up on fb, look good! Ryan came 1st lol 300kg yoke in 7 seconds! He flew with it lol


Yeah i was talking to John yesterday about it they all done well, Ryan will have to step up to inters now lol. You will need to get yourself ready for Suffolks strongest mate and put some good size on.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah i was talking to John yesterday about it they all done well, Ryan will have to step up to inters now lol. You will need to get yourself ready for Suffolks strongest mate and put some good size on.


I'm bang on 14 stone lol yeah ryan can fcuk off to inters lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I'm bang on 14 stone lol yeah ryan can fcuk off to inters lol


Lol looks like i am doing the comp John talked me into it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol looks like i am doing the comp John talked me into it


Haha so much for sensible thinking! Will be good mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haha so much for sensible thinking! Will be good mate!


Im still going to be smart about it and get nice and lean im tall enough that i dont need to carry to much excess weight


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

2 weeks ago










Today










2 weeks ago










Today










The weight loss has slowed down a bit now im weighing 20st 8lbs still but then i havent done to much in the gym last week.

Iv got 9 weeks to prep for a strongman comp so will be back to strength training but keeping my diet in check and still hitting the cardio


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 25.05.2015

SHOULDERS

SEATED BTN SMITH MACHINE PRESS

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (weight each hand)

20kg x 8

25kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

BENT OVER DUMBELL FLYES

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20st 8lbs)

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 01/06/2015

SHOULDERS

MILITARY STRICT PRESS

60kg X 8

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

STRICT VIKING PRESS

80kg X 8

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (NEUTRAL GRIP)

25kg X 8

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

32.5kg X 6

DUMBELL FLYES

15kg X 10

15kg X 10

15kg X 10

BENT OVER DUMBELL FLYES

15kg X 10

15kg X 10

15kg X 10

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 10LBS)

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

-----SUPER SET WITH-----

CABLE PUSH DOWNS

Stack X 8

Stack X 8

Stack X 8

CARDIO

Treadmill X 15 Minutes (LEVEL 10, GRADIENT 2.5)


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

do you not count kcals at all or have a rough aim for protein?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> do you not count kcals at all or have a rough aim for protein?


No mate I never have in the past but now I'm starting to learn more about nutrition now, there's so much to take in it can be a bit confusing at times.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 02.06.2015

LEGS

SQUAT

60kg X 8

80kg X 8

100kg X 8

120kg X 3 (Paused)

120kg X 3 (Paused)

120kg X 3 (Paused)

120kg X 3 (Paused)

120kg X 3 (Paused)

120kg X 3 (Paused)

FRONT SQUAT

80kg X 8

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

LEG PRESS

200kg X 8

200kg X 8

200kg X 8

200kg X 8

200kg X 8

200kg X 8

LEG CURLS

50kg X 10

50kg X 10

50kg X 10

50kg X 10






This is the most weight I have had across my shoulders since my back injury, the weight was nothing special and it all felt relatively comfortable I will add 5kg to the bar on the next session.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

training lookin solid mate.

good luck with the comp


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> training lookin solid mate.
> 
> good luck with the comp


Cheers mate I think I'm going to need I lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

CHEST

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

60kg X 8

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

BENCH PRESS

100kg X 8

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

SLIGHT INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

35kg X 8

42.5kg X 6

42.5kg X 6

42.5kg X 6

42.5kg X 6


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Keep it up brothaaaaa


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Keep it up brothaaaaa


Cheers mate, aiming for a 180kg incline this year


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate, aiming for a 180kg incline this year


I'm aiming for the GPC Bench record this year/early next year in my weight class, my Bench progresses like other peoples squat/DL lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm aiming for the GPC Bench record this year/early next year in my weight class, my Bench progresses like other peoples squat/DL lol.


I'm in the same boat mate my squat is ****.

What's the record ?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> I'm in the same boat mate my squat is ****.
> 
> What's the record ?


190kg

My squat's getting much better lately, but deadlift is rancid, lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 190kg
> 
> My squat's getting much better lately, but deadlift is rancid, lol.


That's a strong press

Lol I'm sure it's not to bad and if all else fails do bench only comps, even at my best my squat is still 100kg away from were it needed to be lol now it's even worse easily 200kg away from what I need to be doing. Thankfully it doesn't come up to many times at this level In strongman so iv got time to improve.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> That's a strong press
> 
> Lol I'm sure it's not to bad and if all else fails do bench only comps, even at my best my squat is still 100kg away from were it needed to be lol now it's even worse easily 200kg away from what I need to be doing. Thankfully it doesn't come up to many times at this level In strongman so iv got time to improve.


I just want the 190 bench, 200 squat, 230 DL atm - not even hard goals for me to get to, but I spend so much time spinning my wheels and now cutting etc, cba. lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

THURSDAY - 04/06/2015

BACK

DEADLIFT

60kg X 5

100kg X 5

140kg X 3

180kg X 3

220kg X 3

200kg X 3

200kg X 3

BENT OVER BARBELL ROWS

80kg X 8

80kg X 8

80kg X 8

80kg X 8

CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWNS

70kg X 8

70kg X 8

70kg X 8

70kg X 8

CLOSE GRIP SEATED CABLE ROWS

70kg X 8

70kg X 8

70kg X 8

70kg X 8

GOOD MORNINGS

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

I think that was the first time I have deadlifted in about 5 or 6 weeks and I could tell, it all felt heavy and the movement felt a bit rusty but it will be back in a couple weeks.

I'm going to be alternating each week between rack pulls and deadlifting hopefully this will help me push on past 300kg. I think a realistic goal for the year would be 320kg-300kg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FRIDAY - 05/06/2015

LOG PRESS

60kg X 5 (Strict)

70kg X 5 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 3 (Strict)

SQUAT

60kg X 5

100kg X 5

125kg X 3 (Paused)

125kg X 3 (Paused)

125kg X 3 (Paused)

125kg X 3 (Paused)

125kg X 3

125kg X 3

125kg X 3

125kg X 3

Second pressing and squatting session of the week focusing more on heavy triples for the log. Up 5kg from Tuesdays squat session I'll add another 5kg next Tuesday and so on for Friday's session.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

nice volume brother


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> nice volume brother


Cheers mate despite the weight loss im feeling quite strong with rhe exception of squatting that is lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate despite the weight loss im feeling quite strong with rhe exception of squatting that is lol


Proper head fcuk isn't it? You cut and freak out that all your strong lifts will suffer!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> Proper head fcuk isn't it? You cut and freak out that all your strong lifts will suffer!


Yeah big time mate its the same with feeling smaller but being told i look bigger.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah big time mate its the same with feeling smaller but being told i look bigger.


Wait till your muscle mass starts to increase again then you'll look at the scales and start to worry your getting fat :lol:

It's enough to turn anyone to cross fit!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> Wait till your muscle mass starts to increase again then you'll look at the scales and start to worry your getting fat :lol:
> 
> It's enough to turn anyone to cross fit!


Lmao not a chance cross fit is the devil


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lmao not a chance cross fit is the devil


 

Can't remember all of the thread but you've dropped a couple of stone now haven't you mate?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> Can't remember all of the thread but you've dropped a couple of stone now haven't you mate?


Last time i weighed myself id lost just over a stone i think i weighed about 20st 7lbs i was 22st when i started but im not sure what im at now.

I feel a lot better for it and definitely finding it easier on my breathing that was the worst part about being so heavy.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Last time i weighed myself id lost just over a stone i think i weighed about 20st 7lbs i was 22st when i started but im not sure what im at now.
> 
> I feel a lot better for it and definitely finding it easier on my breathing that was the worst part about being so heavy.


Agreed mate! You've done really well :beer:

Just doing it myself. Went from 19st 7' to 16st 9' and now back up to 17st 5' much leaner though. Breathing a lot easier plus tying my shoes isn't so much of a chore 

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> Agreed mate! You've done really well :beer:
> 
> Just doing it myself. Went from 19st 7' to 16st 9' and now back up to 17st 5' much leaner though. Breathing a lot easier plus tying my shoes isn't so much of a chore
> 
> Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate very much appreciated.

And same goes for you mate thats some good progress.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 09/06/2015

SHOULDERS

STRICT MILITARY PRESS

60kg X 8

75kg X 6

75kg X 6

75kg X 6

75kg X 6

75kg X 6

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (NEUTRAL GRIP)

27.5kg X 8

35kg X 6

35kg X 6

35kg X 6

35kg X 6

DUMBELL FLYES

17.5kg X 8

17.5kg X 8

17.5kg X 8

17.5kg X 8

BENT OVER DUMBELL FLYES

17.5kg X 8

17.5kg X 8

17.5kg X 8

17.5kg X 8

FRENCH PRESS

40kg X 8

40kg X 8

40kg X 8

40kg X 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

THURSDAY - 11/06/2015

SQUAT

60kg X 5

100kg X 5

140kg X 3

140kg X 3

140kg X 3

140kg X 3

140kg X 3

140kg X 3

AXLE CLEAN & PRESS

60kg X 3 (Strict press)

70kg X 2 (Strict press)

80kg X 1 (Strict press)

90kg X 1 (Strict press)

110kg X 1 (Push press)

That was it I didn't have much time today.

I wanted to see were I'm at on the axle press and I'm happy to hit the 110kg because this is the comp weight.

I weighed myself today and I'm down to 20st 5lbs which I'm happy about and it's not had any negative impact on my overall strength.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SUNDAY - 14/06/2015

EVENT TRAINING

FARMERS WALK

40kg X 25 metres

40kg X 25 metres

90kg X 25 metres

90kg X 25 metres

90kg X 25 metres

120kg X FAIL

120kg X FAIL

SANDBAG CARRY

95kg X 50 metres

95kg X 50 metres

95kg X 50 metres

CAR PULL

X 20 metres

X 20 metres

CAR PULL ARM OVER ARM (UP HILL)

X 15 metres

X 15 metres

CAR DRAG

X 20 metres

I'm still having some issues with my left hand when it comes to gripping, the 90kg farmers was painful but there was no way I was getting the 120kg I couldn't even pull it from the floor I might actually have to get this checked out.


----------

